# Tank Salt. What are you using



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey all, 

I have been using Instant Ocean salt since I started in the Hobby 15 years ago. Never had any issues 

Just wondering what everyone uses on there tanks?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Salts I used for my clients in the past almost 20years:

TropicMarin Pro
SeaChem AquaVitro Salinity
Fritz RPM

Nothing wrong with IO. Usually have to bump the Ca and alk is on the high side of you have an SPS dominant system.


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

Was using IO Reef Crystals. Switched to Coralife Marine Salt, will probably switch back to Reef Crystals or something else when it's done.


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

when you swich salts do you just crack open the new salt and switch 100% or do you transition slow?

- 25% new 75 % old
- 50/ 50 and so on ?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

50/50 for me.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

The best salt in my opinion is D&D by h20, i bought my last bucket at NAFB for 89.00, thats a great price but nothing wrong with Reef Crystals or Tropic Marin, even Fritz is good unless youve got a SPS tank. I do 25 gl every month on a 125, may not seem great but i,ll bet if people were truthful most dont do them at all.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Aquavitro for me. And I don't do water changes as often as I should. Just don't always have time for that shit. I do dose so that helps. Also have a calcium reactor waiting to be set up but I'm stalling on that because it's intimidating. Lol


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

I.O. for just over 25 years now. However, for almost 20 of those years I mix it 60/40 at first but now 50/50 with my home made salt and use it for tanks without sps corals, including my seahorse tanks.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If your preferred salt is out of stock or want to switch brands, it depends on water params of the system vs NSW and volume you change.

Less than 15%, you can go 100% new salt without problems. Between 15-25%, SPS dominant I would mix 50/50, LPS softie mix 100% new.

If in doubt, TEST, TEST, TEST!!!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was using instant ocean then switch to Reef crystal IO for many years. Now RIO is not easy to find, lets see what's up this boxing week, thinking of Fritz. I only have soft corals and fish, not SPS.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I started the hobby using IO Reef Crystals (white/orange) buckets. 
Later on found savings buying the boxes on boxing day.

2 years ago switched to Red Sea Coral Pro (black buckets)
This year I switched to Red Sea Salt (blue buckets)

There's chart comparisons out there on reef salts that are interesting read.
-best value $/gallon
-calcium, magnesium, alk

I want to try Tropic Marin soon.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry guys I forgot,

Aquatic Kingdom do bring in pallets of salt. Has anyone try them, How good are they. I know the prices are good but how is the quality. 

I often go there but yet to buy the salt from them. Good to know some feedback.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

This is the chart comparing the different saltwater mixes.

https://www.thatpetplace.com/salt-mix-guide

Reef Crystals in recent years has crazy high alk - something i can personally attest to. I have tested the last few batches i bought and they run around 12 - each time i tested. Aquarium Depot has IO and RC - fairly reasonably priced too. Think they may be the only local vendors.

Think alkalinity shifts are what you need to be worried about (not that worried about calcium) if you have a SPS tank.

If you run at 9 dkh and do a 20% change using RC (assuming 13 dkh) - this would bump the alk to 9.8. Probably not catastrophic.

If you run at 9 dkh and do a 30% change using RC - this would bump the dkh to 10.2.

I alternate between Fritz and IO/RC depending whats on sale. Not a big fan of the packaging for Fritz - big giant bag whereas IO/RC breaks up each box into smaller bags.


----------

